# Even for pet link



## Fuscus (Jul 31, 2008)

Even for pet link this is an amazing (ly stupid ) ad
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/945872.html
And same person http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/945892.html


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

Clearly these reptiles are illegal...are these people for real? or are they just stirring the pot?


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 31, 2008)

Stirring the pot I think. I hope everyone steeres clear of the website!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Clown. Man, PetLink could be an e-bay type empire, with some regulating, but with this garbage advertised, it is hard to tell the real from the fake.


----------



## melgalea (Jul 31, 2008)

hmm didnt know horned vipers were in australia


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 31, 2008)

zoocam said:


> hmm didnt know horned vipers were in australia



All sorts of snakes get into australia.....


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

Please someone ring them and check it out.


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

i will ring haha


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Let us know if it is a fake rmcneill. LOL

Would be crazy if it were a real add.


----------



## melgalea (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL
i want to know too. ask them to email photos. hehe


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

ok..umm should i email or ring? lol i have no idea what im doing but i doubt they do either.
Maybe i could say im really interested in the viper but would need photos emailed first befor i decied??


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

What if its s setup.... will i get in trouble lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

Tell them you will swap your Gabon Viper for it....


----------



## fine_jungles (Jul 31, 2008)

i tried the number and it said mail is full.


----------



## Rowzer (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol say just checking it out to see if it was real you wont get in the **** would you?


----------



## melgalea (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL
this thread is brightening my day


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

ok i will email now!


----------



## darkangel (Jul 31, 2008)

do both. ring first then email lol


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 31, 2008)

*Don't contact them*, I'm sure that they will get a "buyer" from parks & wildlife tomorrow


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

ok this is what i wrote
.....................
Hello,
just an email in regards to your horned viper ad on petlink.
I am very interested and may have some reptiles to swap with you. What sort of animals are you interested in
Also i would really like photos so i can see his/her patterns and size
Thanks very much
Rhonda


hehe my name is not rhonda but my email says R.McNeill so i thought rhonda was cute.
Also i have jack all to swap with him except..hmmm a boyfriend?


----------



## gman78 (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone must fall for these adds.
Everything from monkeys to snakes.


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

too late


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

we will see, i woudnt think it were real because you would be pretty silly to broadcast it over pet link wit your details


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Ha ha, I wonder how many people actually see these ads and go "Cool!!!"

LOL


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

hahaha hahaha thats would be a real let down if you got excited and rang seriously


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

Email him and say you will swap a pair of Scottish Puff Adders.. I think that you have to make it sound ridiculous just in case its a set up....to cover ones behind.....yoursssssssss


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

hehe it does sound ridiculous i will just send a back up email
And say perhaps he would like the puff adders...would that get me off the hook lol
Or should i just shut up


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

dont forget the same guy was also selling a green tree snake. Which are legal arnt they? so why would a set up person bother doing that


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

who knows ,see what happens. Ask if he has a licence or if its under the table.... Then report it.....


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

Report it....To who? DSE? thats a bit scary for me lol, i will just stick to the emailing hehe
As soon as i here anything i will let you all know!!


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

I GOT AN EMAIL...but it was only from flight center, they are having a sale if any ones interested lol


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 1, 2008)

haha


----------



## Kirby (Aug 1, 2008)

NPWS dont do nearly enough. as ive said on the forums before i have pointed out many people who deal with exotics, off licence and taking LOADS of huge diamonds from out local bush land.. 

i have contacted them and they haven't acted at all.. 

i havent heard of any 'stings' in NSW...


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 1, 2008)

so any email as yet mcneill 

oh if ya get one from a lonely Nigerian woman seeking a nice man then that was supposed to come to me lol

would be very interested to see if this is for real but it wouldnt surprize me if they are in aust nothing does these days lol


----------



## Rocky (Aug 1, 2008)

If it is an set up. you have this thread as back up that you were checking.

So don't fret. But be carefull. Any minute now the feds could break the door downand crash throught the skylight and start shooting. Just letting you know from personal experience..


----------



## Hickson (Aug 1, 2008)

It's not a setup. DEC don't have the resources/manpower for that. 

Besides, the law prevents you from owning an exotic - it's not illegal to make enquiries about purchasing them.



Hix


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 1, 2008)

haha my boy friend is s fed, so i dont think i need to worrie about that lol!
No emails as yet!!!
Still waiting
Also snake charma the nigerian lady emailed me and said thanks for last night, i told her i would let you know
lol


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 1, 2008)

Fed as in fed police, lol i dont think they care about my stupid illegal snake catching hahaha


----------



## Luke_G (Aug 1, 2008)

Funny!!!!!


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 1, 2008)

doesn't he also have an add up with a corn????


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 1, 2008)

nah i think thats someone else, and his add say "sick of people stuffing me around" ?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 1, 2008)

He is probably a member or guest on this forum and has seen this thread.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 1, 2008)

nah i think if he was he would have realized he was in trouble and took the add down!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

Ha ha, what a clown this bloke is.


----------



## BT (Aug 1, 2008)

Kirby said:


> NPWS dont do nearly enough. as ive said on the forums before i have pointed out many people who deal with exotics, off licence and taking LOADS of huge diamonds from out local bush land..
> 
> i have contacted them and they haven't acted at all..
> 
> i havent heard of any 'stings' in NSW...


 
where do you think reptiles from the ballots come from? out of thin air?


----------



## Kirby (Aug 1, 2008)

ballots?


----------



## BT (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/decc-reptile-ballot-murwillumbah-northern-nsw-80468 most seem to get posted up on the "extremely dodgy" petlink,i get more tyre kickers form here then there


----------



## lovemypiggy (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi guys, sounds like a bloke that was selling red tailed boas a while back for 250 ea, my brother was on the phone straight away the idiot, same deal, mail was full. Then someone answered and arranged to meet at a house in blacktown, so of course yours truely had to drive. knocked on the door for about 20 minutes and finally someone answered saying that some ex freinds were playing pranks on him and the police were trying to track them down but are having no luck. They even went to the trouble of arranging a huge skip to be delivered to the drive way for a month. Just a sick prank on some guy and his wife. May not be them again but sounds like it....


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

this is really cheering me up about my frogs but yah there is a guy further down selling a corn snake for $180 but i can't get my link 2 work


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats preety harsh, well i havent had any emails so they are obviuosly not that interested lol


----------



## Smellie (Aug 2, 2008)

and they're at it again...

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/948068.html


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 2, 2008)

Haha, oh dear! that corn_snake person has adds up often i have noticed.
Still no emails i dont think they are going to reply LOL


----------



## kirstys (Aug 3, 2008)

funny i tried to call them yesterday but they have returned my call tonight i asked for pics and they tel me they have none but are in sydney and want to get rid of the snake tomorrow cant tell me male or fermale 
told her i would call her back


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 3, 2008)

Keep us all updated.. these guys need to get done big time.. sounds pretty dodgey


----------



## jessb (Aug 3, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> hehe my name is not rhonda but my email says R.McNeill so i thought rhonda was cute.


 
The thing is, if this is some dodgy scam, rather than just an idiot selling illegal herps, then do you really want them to have your email address? Nex thing you know you will be complaining about the amount of spam you receive!!!


----------



## kirstys (Aug 3, 2008)

hey jess i rang and left message and they called me back could not send pics but told me they are in sydney and want the snake gone asap


----------



## Patto7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*calling*

they wont answer your calls because use all probly call on a private number thats why.


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder if they have done a search and found this thread about them??


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes they have! wouldn't suprise me if they even commented! I got and email back about the viper. Apparently if was real and was gone with in 15mins of posting the add. He said he only replyed coz he was reading this. and he doesnt answer private numbers! LOL but i didn't call him...


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 4, 2008)

About that person commenting, lol maybe you should have come up with a less obvious user name! Not the same one you use for pet link


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 4, 2008)

lol.
Same name and location


----------



## Patto7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*haha*

and both ur points are???????


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 4, 2008)

i dont really have a point. but now everyone knows your phone number, email and that you have illegal animals. Why do u have them?


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Patto7 said:


> and both ur points are???????



Do you even actually have exotics? Are you just really that dumb enough to advertise them?
Or is it all a load of crap?


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks dan


----------



## m000x (Aug 4, 2008)

There are a few pairs of horned vipers around, about 12 - 18 months ago, a sexed pair was selling for 1800. 

If you know enough people you can get anything you want. :lol:


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, but they are illegal, we should be promoting pure natives


----------

